# Galaxy fry question



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

I've got 9 young adult galaxies in a 5 gal planted. And yesterday noticed at least one fry in there.

When feeding shaved frozen brine shrimp and finely crushed flakes it seems to be at least going after food whether or not it is fine enough no idea. 

Anything else I can offer without polluting the little tank? Thanks!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

You could try hatching your own brine shrimp, though the fry would need to be a few days old to eat it. Maybe try starting some infusoria.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for this. Any idea where I'd get infusoria?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

You start it yourself. YouTube or Google it.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

OK thanks.


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

They love microworms too! Canadian Aquatics has cultures of those. I've also had good luck soaking New Life Spectrum pellets, and squishing them into "dust" with my fingers. I would go easy on the pellets, though, unless your 5 is heavily planted.


----------

